# Man charged for growing marijuana in underground school bus writes book



## FruityBud (Aug 9, 2011)

A Kinston man accused of turning a school bus he allegedly buried in his backyard into a marijuana factory has written a 30-page memoir to reveal the many untold circumstances surrounding his case.

Lensey Dail, 53, will make a final proof read of his book called the Magic Bus Bust this week in hopes iUniverse  a self-publishing company based in Bloomington, Ind.  will have the paperback ready for retail by the end of the month in stores and online.

Dail said the book will be available in both English and Spanish, with print copies selling for $10.95 and electronic versions going for $9.99.

I felt I had something to say, Dail said of the way narcotics investigators with the Lenoir County Sheriffs Office handled his case. There were a lot of issues not initially revealed in the case.

Dail, out of jail on a $130,000 secured bond, said he spent the past nine months refining the books manuscript while waiting for his case to go before a Lenoir County grand jury.

Dawn Stroud, clerk of court for Lenoir County, told The Free Press Monday that Dail was indicted this summer on felony charges of possession with intent to sell and deliver marijuana, attempting to traffic marijuana, selling marijuana and maintaining a dwelling for a controlled substance in the case. His next court date is set for Sept. 1 in Superior Court.

The charges stemmed from Kilo, an LCSO search dog that has since passed, falling into a 40-foot long school bus buried in Dails backyard Jan. 12, 2010  a drop that uncovered for detectives a jungle of 68, 4-foot tall marijuana plants estimated by authorities to be worth $40,000.

Lenoir County Sheriff Billy Smith called the underground operation one of the largest marijuana grows he had ever seen. Other lawmen said you would have to see it to believe it.

Reportedly powered by electricity stolen from the City of Kinston, the bus  equipped with 50 LED light strips, oscillating fans and an AM/FM radio  was capable of producing 50 to 100 pounds a week of both Mexican homegrown and hydroponic weed for resale.

Dail did not speak on the details of the grow in talking about his book with The Free Press, as the short story, he said, was not meant to proclaim guilt or innocence in the case.

However, he did say to prospective readers, you would have to read it to believe it.

Dail concentrated mostly on the unjust accusations he said were made against him and how deputies he claimed violated his Fourth Amendment rights.

The defendant said Lenoir County deputies pre-maturely raided his home Jan. 12, 2010 without a search warrant and without him present. Capt. Jim Oldenburg, head of the sheriffs office detective division, said his team had a search warrant in hand, signed by a judge, before going on Dails property. Dail contends they got one after searching his home.

Dail said he was on the other end of the county meeting a potential client for his concrete business when he received a phone call from his wife, Desiz, also charged in the incident, saying there was an emergency at the house.

He said a couple minutes later, an officer called him, telling him to come home.

When he arrived at the residence, Dail claims deputies accused of him of using marked bills in selling the illicit plants. Dail said no marked bills were found in the home.

Narcotics investigators with the sheriffs office said an undercover drug buy they made with one of Dails partners  Jerome Murrell  for 12 pounds led them to Dails residence as Murrell transported the pot from the home to an undisclosed location.

I am to glad get out what I can, Dail said. The book will help give people a better understanding of what really happened.

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/3whkjku*


----------



## Roddy (Aug 9, 2011)

Reportedly powered by electricity stolen from the City of Kinston, the bus &#8212; equipped with 50 LED light strips, oscillating fans and an AM/FM radio &#8212; was capable of producing 50 to 100 pounds a week of both Mexican homegrown and hydroponic weed for resale.

Musta been a very magic bus??? LMAO


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Aug 10, 2011)

must be one killer of a radio... wonder what station made the bus that happy?


----------



## jesuse (Aug 10, 2011)

ther was a bust in my home land not so long ago ,,,wher the guys wher useing an old pota cabin and inside ther was a hatch on the floor that lead you to 2 contanirs underground wher a expert grow op was reveald<<<thes guys prob got idea from the school bus dude i remember reading bout it in papers bout 3-yeas or so ago>>>>....peace[j]


----------

